
VC dean Alan Patricof warns against panic, urges entrepreneurs to seize the day - prakash
http://www.thedeal.com/techconfidential/vc-ratings/greycroft-partners/vc-dean-alan-patricof-warns-ag.php
======
helveticaman
The only company he's currently funding that I recognized was the Huffington
Post. The rest were all like "Craolp: Leverages social media across dashboards
of other venture backed entrepreneurial demo- and geographically-targeted
advertizing startups."

------
gibsonf1
This is probably a stupid question, but what does he mean by the last
statement: "This is not a time for heroes!" ?

